# Can meditation or relaxation really cure social anxiety?



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi all,
does anyone here think that relaxation for 30 mins a date can really work?. It is said in books and the audio series that 30 minutes a day can help yoru social anxiety. But as far as I am concerned, weed, beer, and Nardil are the best choices for treating social anxiety. Has anyone felt any results from doing relaxation, or meditation?.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

it may help. but not for everyone.


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

If you commit to it, I believe it can significantly reduce your SA, it took me a few months to 'get it', but after that, it changed my life for the better. I really encourage anyone to try it, but don't expect it work overnight, it's like exercise , it's a gradual process and takes time to build up. Best thing I have ever done my anxiety (along with exercise). 

Happy meditating everyone


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

I've had this style of 'therapy' pushed on to me numerous times (in the absence of drugs). I still refuse to try it because the person in question never bothers to listen to anything I have to say, either. I also believe art and music have the same effect, and I already play music which helps a lot. If you're a 'passive' sort of person who has no problems staying focused, then meditating would probably be more useful.


----------



## spatial (Sep 18, 2014)

I think meditation is really good, because it can make you aware of the thoughts in your head, and teach you how to focus and relax. I don't think it can cure anxiety, though, because you still need to work on whatever problems are causing the anxiety. At least in my case, sometimes I am so overwhelmed that I can't work on those problems, and meditation helps me clear my head for a few minutes, so that I can focus.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

I have found that regular meditation and progressive muscle relaxation is not a cure, but, for me, it does make my SAD less severe.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Tried meditation for 3 months, didn't do much. Eventually had to stop as it was triggering my OCD.

Meditation could be helpful tho, its worth trying. Relaxation on the other hand seems pointless.


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't think i have the patience to meditate.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

They might not work good if you start doing them overnight, and expect to see some results soon. 
But with time, practice and patience, they might make you more relaxed and alert than before.
I used to have sleep problems too, due to anxiety. And I found that by meditating and relaxing an hour before bed time, as soon as I touch the bed I fall in a deep sleep, and wake up more relaxed and concentrated. 
I suggest using one of those relaxing nature sounds (like birds, ocean, thunderstorms, rain, wind, etc....), though. As they are great to clear your mind off of any thoughts that might distract you.


----------



## DanielLayman (Sep 28, 2014)

*Meditation Can Help With Anxiety - Mindfulness Definitely*

Hi,

There are a couple of ways of looking at this. First of all if you are in the aftermath of an anxiety attack then using meditation and relaxation techniques can help relieve those symptoms that cause so much distress.

Meditating regularly when you don't need it, i.e you are not responding to any symptoms but you are just putting some meditation minutes "in the bank" then this will help you become more resistant to anxiety.

During an attack though the best way to use meditation is to employ a form of meditation called mindfulness.

Now this might sound odd but what mindfulness teaches is to focus on the sensations that arise when you are feeling anxious. Instead of avoiding or withdrawing from the feelings you remain present and fully experience them.

By doing so you release the control these thoughts have over you. This approach also reduces the impact of depression which as you will know is another "bonus" of SAD.

It is counterintuitive&#8230; but the research (and my personal experience) shows that it works.

Dan


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

I practice slow breathing, just a few minutes at first, then I increase it gradually. I focus only on my breathing, then on breathing and being aware of the sensations around me and the noise in my head (if I'm not able to completely focus on my breathing)...I don't notice any change right away, but later am aware that my heart rate has slowed. This is still fairly new for me so I know it will take some practice. Good luck--lots of videos on the internet to guide you.


----------

